# Minwax wipe on poly



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I've been experimenting with finishes for my new chest. It uses Padauk, walnut, and oak. The only stain will be the oak to make it darker. I'd like to only seal the padauk and walnut and on a lark I picked up some wipe on poly by Minwax the other day.

I've got about 4 coats on a sample of padauk and walnut and I like what I see and the ease with which I did it. 
The padauk is irridescent and changes when you turn it in your hand. The Minwax really brought that out.

So like they say at weddings, if there be any man or woman here who thinks I shouldn't do this or do more than this, let him speak now or forever admire my chest. lol.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Bought a pint can several years ago and not impressed with Minwax wipe on poly. Found out made up of about 70-75% mineral spirits. Never go a build of gloss finish after several coats.

I make my own wipe on poly now.

If you are happy with you results, I am too!


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

I use Minwax wipe on poly a lot. I just finished a 24' wall of T&G pine (a lot of sanding too). It is by far the easiest finish I have used (oil based, semi gloss). I was not trying to get a furniture type finish with it. I understand that if you take the regular poly finish and thin it 50/50 with mineral spirits, you get the same thing. Can that be confirmed?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I use that product quite a bit, and I agree it is a good-looking and almost foolproof finish, especially the satin. Gloss can take a little practice to get even.

Also, if you are going for a satin finish, don't put on too many coats. If you do, you'll start getting that "plastic" look that poly-haters are always talking about. I'd say four coats would be the maximum.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

Just did a test with it, did excellent, it dries well and has a good look,


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

All wiping poly is just a thinned version of the normal stuff. Yes, you can make your own.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Glad for are in the finishing stages, Russell. You really made that box a looker!


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks Cosmic, but I still have a few glus lines to try and sand down on the front. I just wish the rest of my hardware would get here.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks Cosmic, but I still have a few glus lines to try and sand down on the front. I just wish the rest of my hardware would get here.

Well, if Charles likes it, that's good enough for me.

I'm waiting on a gel stain Chestnut for the oak piece on the bottom. It will be the only stained wood on it. The rest will look good sealed and the walnut on the top has taken on the padauk hue from sanding. I cant get the hue completely out of the pours of the walnut. It looks pretty nice that way but the rest of the walnut don't match that hue.


----------

